# oh iron mag labs...



## ImDennis (Nov 28, 2013)

jason genova... nuff said .


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I haven't watched enuf of him but he seems like a troll douche puppet


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2013)

He gets attention for sure so they are on target fo sho. But man that kid is bizarre. Is he autistic or something?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Ya, they very well could be taking advantage of the mentally handicapped. In that case, I do feel sorry for him


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't think they are taking advantage of him. He seems to get something for himself.  And he was putting out vids before they came along. Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok, ya if he was doing this stuff before they came along then ya, he's a tool. But a tool with free shit lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2013)

You jelly? lol

Check out his vid of him in a starbucks bathroom giving an anatomy lesson. Gold...

"front anterior deltoid, mid anterior deltoid, rear anterior deltoid"


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 29, 2013)

I be mirron brah you caught me!! lol

Im trying to watch it but my comp is being a dick


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

they fuked jason badly, was watching a video, mans been in the hospital twice for high bp, hes on a bunch of different medications and what did pj do? give him some fukin ph...... seriously doubt they did any bloodwork on him,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> they fuked jason badly, was watching a video, mans been in the hospital twice for high bp, hes on a bunch of different medications and what did pj do? give him some fukin ph...... seriously doubt they did any bloodwork on him,



That was actually his liver... Only it wasn't his liver. His facebook account got hacked and people started posting on his behalf about liver failure. This was shortly after working out some sort of deal with IML.  The posts from his facebook were removed.

Unless we hear straight from Genova, I find it hard to believe IML would be stupid enough to injure an autistic kid who just wants to be a bodybuilder. That would put them out of business.


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

jasons mom said it all, if you watch this video she talks about his health problems, felt bad for the guy


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Nov 29, 2013)

I heard Blackstone / IML dropped him?? Any truth? The video above was the most recent one I watched.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 29, 2013)

Man give the kid jeason credit for donig his thing the best he can, but screw this skinny bald headed dick and every other cocky nerd that's walking in trying to milk off this kid. Sure would love to see that bald nerd come try and talk to me like that.


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

all im saying is jason got fuked up the ass by pj, all they said was heres some free ph, free tshirt and tell people to use your code... and sent him out on his way, meal plan takes like 15 minutes to make


----------



## goodfella (Nov 29, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> all im saying is jason got fuked up the ass by pj, all they said was heres some free ph, free tshirt and tell people to use your code... and sent him out on his way, meal plan takes like 15 minutes to make



True, yeah they screwed him/up! It's just sick seeing two ****s pull that shit on someone with disabilities. Quite pathetic in my eyes just to make a few extra bucks for them to buy more deep V's


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Nov 29, 2013)

Whaaat Andrew doesn't film his shit anymore? I don't like the new trainer he's got either. That dude is a total tool.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2013)

Aaron Singerman (Blackstone Labs) sponsored Jason. I thought it was a stupid idea from day one but Jason did get free nutrition and training advice as well as sups and shirts. At first they (PJ and Aaron) poured their time and efforts into him until it was obvious he wasn't following the diet plan. Then it was rumored Jason was selling the sups they were giving him. It was not a very good situation. Since IML has a relationship with BSL it made it look like we approved of the whole situation which for me personally was never the case.


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

meh, no hate to iron mag labs  only reason why i really know about iron mag is cause of genova youtube, feel like they didn't go the right way about helping him though, they themselves get bloodwork done before, mid way and after cycle but cant do that for jason


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Aaron Singerman (Blackstone Labs) sponsored Jason. I thought it was a stupid idea from day one but Jason did get free nutrition and training advice as well as sups and shirts. At first they (PJ and Aaron) poured their time and efforts into him until it was obvious he wasn't following the diet plan. Then it was rumored Jason was selling the sups they were giving him. It was not a very good situation. Since IML has a relationship with BSL it made it look like we approved of the whole situation which for me personally was never the case.



That was sort of how it appeared to me. If Jay Cutler was a slob muscle tech would never have sponsored him.


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 30, 2013)

jason is making real progress with this bald guy o.o not as much as a slob anymore, clean shirts and all that shyt


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 30, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That was sort of how it appeared to me. If Jay Cutler was a slob muscle tech would never have sponsored him.



Other guys have tried to help Jason and the same thing happened. Ron Harris trained with him and finally gave up too. If guys don't follow the plan its a waste of time. Anyway, I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## 502 (Dec 2, 2013)

With his health problems, he did not need to be taking any of the supps they were giving him anyways.


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 3, 2013)

At least IML and Blackstone Labs gave him legit products instead of bunk crap.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> At least IML and Blackstone Labs gave him legit products instead of bunk crap.



this may sound ignorant of me but aren't they both PH? not like they're selling juice, phs are alot more laid back on laws, no need to fake it? then again ive never had problems with fake gear/ph


----------

